# Update problem



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I am trying to upgrade from Win 8 to 8.1, I am getting the dreadful "Failure configuring updates" Reverting Changes. I disconnected my external Hdd, printer, did a clean boot, ran update troubleshooter. The factory OS is Win 7. Had to restore to factory, used my own Win 7 disk, I have done the exact procedure several time in the past, without this happening. Any ideas greatly appreciated.I have posted this message before, and was told to only do a few at a time , instead of doing all the updates, I did so this time, now I am down to 9 updates from the original 176, now keep getting the Revert message?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this here:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971058


----------

